# Kubota B1750 no start, no power



## Joe Kisinger (Nov 23, 2020)

I have a B1750 with loader. I started the tractor one day and raised the loader a bit. I pushed in the clutch to pull out of the shed and it shut down. No start, no power, no dash lights. Hooked up jumper cables. Nothing. Tested battery. Battery has a good charge. I have checked the fuses, checked the fuseable link. There is power at the starter. Checked the harness plug under the dash. Replaced the ignition switch. Anything I'm missing that is common? Thanks all.


----------



## BinVa (Sep 21, 2020)

Have you checked the negative cable to ground? Maybe use your jumper cables from battery to ground to check the cable is not corroded. B.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G930A using Tapatalk


----------



## rhino (Jan 9, 2017)

There is a fuse link on the main wire to dash. It is at the starter, it may have tape on it. you bought the tractor new there should have been one with the owners manual. If you don't have one, take the old one to dealer they should have one for you. buy two then you w have a spare. The fuse link is a wire connection, just pull it off and push one on.


----------



## Joe Kisinger (Nov 23, 2020)

Thanks for the reply. I did, in fact I replaced it. Thanks though.


----------



## Joe Kisinger (Nov 23, 2020)

rhino said:


> There is a fuse link on the main wire to dash. It is at the starter, it may have tape on it. you bought the tractor new there should have been one with the owners manual. If you don't have one, take the old one to dealer they should have one for you. buy two then you w have a spare. The fuse link is a wire connection, just pull it off and push one on.



I checked this and it has continuity so I assume it is okay.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Have you removed both battery connectors from the battery posts and cleaned inside of the connectors as well as the battery posts ?, over time a growth will happen between the connector and post through damp and wet weather and this will eventually cut out battery supply, even though you are reading 12 volts at the solenoid, to check if you have full battery supply at the solenoid, bridge across both solenoid poles, make sure the tractor is in neutral before trying this.

Have you checked the switch supply wiring from the solenoid positive post to the switch?.


----------



## Ed Williams (Jun 13, 2019)

Moisture can play havoc with electrical systems. I typically clean both post and cable connections, as well as the ground connection to the block, then add a coating of grease to try to prevent moisture. I picked up an idea from a pontoon supplier years ago. Seems the waterproof all the dash connections on their pontoons by coating the connections with hot glue gun. I tried it on my tractors and it seems to work very well in keeping the connections trouble free. It still doesn't prevent the rodents from eating the wire with the outer sheath made from soybean oil.


----------

